# den314



## den314 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi  retied in cornwall


----------



## merlin wanderer (Apr 8, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome to this friendly site enjoy


----------



## lenny (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome, Den, the sites a bit quiet at the minute but keep logging in and you'll soon see why this site is so popular


----------



## Trevor (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Den welcome to the site hope you enjoy, i was a bit confused where to repley to your post as you must of hit the reply three times, first time nerves maybe. good luck.


----------



## wildman (Apr 9, 2008)

den314 said:


> Hi retied in cornwall


Hi Den interesting to see you are into bondage or did you mean retired


----------

